# Sad news



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

My sweet little black cat was hit by a car and has died. I found him this morning when I was going to the library. It was inevitable I think. I couldn't control where he went and the traffic around here is terrible. I feel so badly about this. He was so sweet and was coming along nicely. I last saw him last night when he and Mamma Cat were across the street watching me. I've
been having a problem with a tom who was trying to take over the territory. I shooed the tom but Blackie and Momma Cat never came over to eat dinner. I'm really worried about Momma Cat. She and Blackie were so close. She's the wild one and I'm sure she's scared and hiding somewhere. Even if I found her she would run because although she's used to me, she still won't let me close to her. Please say a prayer that she's ok and will come back. My heart will always have a place for my sweet little black cat.


----------



## juventas (Jan 8, 2012)

Aw... I wish my best for Momma Cat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Unfortunately that's what happens when a cat is allowed to go outdoors, especially in a heavy traffic area. I used to have some of my neutered and spayed cats go outdoors when I lived in a semi-rural area, but one of my senior cats was mauled by two stray dogs and suffered a severely fractured hind leg. I was able to chase off the dogs, but my old cat at over 17 yrs. couldn't survive the surgery trauma of having a plate in his leg and succumbed a week later. My two cats I have now are not allowed outdoors unless I take them for a walk in my pet stroller. I do hope the mamacat is OK but like you say is likely very scared.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry . Here's a prayer for Momma Cat, and for you....

Fran


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

catloverami said:


> Unfortunately that's what happens when a cat is allowed to go outdoors, especially in a heavy traffic area.


you do realize that zcb is referring to a feral cat?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That is very sad news indeed, but you did the best you could for him. Poor little guy... I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your Momma cat comes around.



Whaler said:


> you do realize that zcb is referring to a feral cat?


I was thinking that, too. I was also thinking that it's not always what happens to feral cats/outdoor cats.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

zcb - i am truly saddened to hear of your loss, especially seeing as how you two were making good progress.

every day when i show up to work (where my colony is) i am a more than a little stressed until i have seen each of them. i fortunately don't worry too much about cars since the colony is located behind my work and we abut a large protected wetlands preserve. i more so worry about all of the predators that live in that preserve.


i will keep my fingers crossed for Momma Cat.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Zcb, I am sorry for the loss of your little black cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry for your loss. I know the heart break your feeling. You gave your black kitty comfort, food, love and an easier life while he graced our world. He will no be forgotten by all of us. cyber hugs (((())))

Is the new Tom trying to take over the territory neutered? If not getting him fixed will help the territorial issues. Keep up the good work with your ferals. You are their guardian angel.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. You are an angel for helping these ferals.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

It is very sad news. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

